# Reo-spray



## Alex (18/7/15)

Just sharing a few quick pics I took the other day of a Reo that was transformed into appliance white from a raw tumbled aluminium.

I made use of prestick to mask off the 510 connection on both sides, as well as for fire button hole. This worked incredibly well to mask those areas. Before wet sanding the paint to get a really smooth finish, I asked my mate what he would prefer. And he decided that he liked it as it was here. So that was that. 

I did the following if anyone is interested:


Sand with 400 grit.
Clean thoroughly with thinners.
Mask all non paint area with prestick
Three very light coats of Aluminium Etch Primer (Sprayon brand) 30 minutes between coats.
Top coats applied about 24 hours later, about 4 light coats. (Sprayon)
I was very pleased with the end result. And my mate is happy.

PS, sorry about the crappy pics, I took them at the last minute before he rushed off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Raslin (18/7/15)

This looks awesome!!! Two questions: Did you use prestick before sanding? And is the door a metallic blue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (18/7/15)

Prestik is awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/7/15)

Raslin said:


> This looks awesome!!! Two questions: Did you use prestick before sanding? And is the door a metallic blue?



Thanks @Raslin, I only used it mask off areas after sanding and cleaning. I used a toothpick to accurately position it around the tube side of the 510, so there was no need to remove the positive pin.

The door is originally from my Blue Metallic Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/7/15)

Looks great, @Alex. Thanks for sharing the process.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (18/7/15)

@Alex it looks awesome! !! Baie baie mooi gedoen !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (18/7/15)

lovely job man.the texture on the white looks nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/7/15)

hands said:


> lovely job man.the texture on the white looks nice



Thanks @hands, the photo's don't really do it justice. It feels amazing in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/15)

Awesome @Alex! Looks really sweet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/7/15)

That looks gorgeous man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

